# Office 365 >  >  Create a photo pop up in Visio

## Lewster

Hello all, I have been tasked with a massive task of drawing a plan of the plant I work in so that we can map all the seals and gaskets in our pipework, rams etc, drawing the plan is bad enough but I would like the plan to have pop up photo's when I hover or click on a pipe joint or valve that shows a picture of the seal(s) in that joint / valve.
I am new to Visio so that does not help either, anyone any ideas? all thoughts appreciated even if it means I am barking up the wrong tree or that it is not possible.

Thanks

Lewster

----------

